# Suggestions on New Tires



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

The Nexen N5000 Plus tires I had installed about six weeks ago have exceeded all expectations. Granted, it's very difficult to do a true review of a tire after only 3K miles, and my only comparison on this vehicle was a set of Assurance Authority tires that came on it (I didn't like those at all). The Nexen tires are extremely quiet and comfortable riding, and have provided good traction on everything besides flat ice, but do seem a tad vague, and floaty at times in the handling department. My feeling is that they are probably most comparable to the Pirelli P7, at a much lower price point.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My friend.....asking about tires isn't much different than 'Whats the best oil?'.......you have a hundred answers coming your way.

I have used the Altimax on my 2WD 96 Blazer......they were spectacular......quiet and wore like iron.....quite good in the snow too.

As far as how will they work on the Cruze.......uh.....probably be just fine.

Rob

To add: In looking at the other three, and knowing you are in Michigan.......based on tread design, I'd pass on the other three.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I've used Hankook on a number of my cars. Priced good and they wear very good.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I was leaning towards the BFG or Cooper.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I was leaning towards the BFG or Cooper.


Considering you have gotten spectacular wear out of a tire that was arguably rather cheezy, I contend that no matter what you buy you will have great success.

Rob


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I put the Pirelli P-7's on mine. Been completely satisfied. They ride good, handling is responsive and tight, quiet and great traction! Got them installed, lifetime rotate, balance and road hazard all for $500.00 at Wal-Mart. Hard to beet that deal.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

After my experience with both, I'd recommend the Pirelli P7 and Continental PureContact.

P7 - quiet ride (once broken in), comfortable ride. Handling is on par with the FR710s (marshmellowy). Good in snow, wet, ok traction in dry conditions.
PureContact - stiffer ride, quiet tire. Amazing handling. Good in snow, wet, dry conditions.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

I suggest the Conti DWS. They are good all around tires and not so expensive.


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

Having some Goodyear Eagle Sport All-Season tires installed right now. $107 each minus $80 for the set with Goodyear's rebate. $350 for 4 goodyear ultra high performance all season tires? Yes please.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Wheres that deal at Jmill?


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Wheres that deal at Jmill?


If you sign up for a goodyear credit card you get double the rebate which is originally 40$. I just went to my local Goodyear Tire Center and they ordered them for me. I was able to get the installation put on the card as well and I get free tire rotations.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What is done about the tpsm sensors?


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

The installer has a device to change which sensor is in which tire etc and they will take care of that during installation. The only time you need to worry about tpms is with aftermarket rims.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any cost for that? What about batteries for them?


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

There is no cost to have them rotated if you have the Goodyear Card. I believe that once a battery dies in a tpms sensor that the entire unit will need to be replaced. I have not heard of people having this problem though.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah wasn't sure if tpms should be replaced with new tires. I wonder how long the tpms were designed to last. So no replacement until it doesn't work?
Let me know how the Eagles work out thx.


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Yeah wasn't sure if tpms should be replaced with new tires. I wonder how long the tpms were designed to last. So no replacement until it doesn't work?
> Let me know how the Eagles work out thx.


Yes once a sensor dies it will need to be replaced.

So far the tires are great. Much better than the fr710's. Much less noise and much better grip. If I hit a small bump with light pressure on the brakes ABS will kick in because the tires stick so much better. They aren't broken in yet but I imagine they will only get better.


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

I am a former employee of Discount Tire and I can give you my opinion of what I thought were the best tires in that size. 

Anything Continental 
Yokohama YK580 - Currently on Fiance's Car
Pirelli P7 - P6

Also, this is just my opinion, but the running joke at the shop was "Goodyear, they're only good for one year" 

Check Discount Tire stores and check their rebate offers; It changes monthly.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I just got these at my dealer. 

Pirelli - P4 Four Seasons Plus. 
They are T rated and have a 90,000 mile warranty. Don't have a lot of miles on them but they seem to be stickier than the stock firestone tires. They are really good in the rain. They were $97.08 a piece from my dealer.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Stick with the larger brands. Goodyear,continental,bfg ect. The low cost tires are low cost for a reason. That's just my Experiance working on cars for 20 years now. And if you want the same performance as factory get the original tires. GM says to at least get tires with the same spec.... Can't remember off hand right now it's T-- something spec on the sidewall of a tire GM says to match when buying new tires.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

GMFanatic said:


> Also, this is just my opinion, but the running joke at the shop was "Goodyear, they're only good for one year"


Thats what I was afraid of with the Goodyears. With only a 50k mile treadwear life warranty ill be replacing them in 2 years.


----------

